# How to use the telemetry scale?



## huioliver492ka

I have just bought a Cronoscopio Mark II. Trying to learn how to use the telemetry scale on the perimeter of the dial. Can anyone give me a hand with this? 

Also, my caseback is stainless steel and not exhibition back. This is not the same as described on the website's watch specs. Is this okay?

Many thanks.

Oliver (Hong Kong)


----------



## obie

Oliver, 

I think you are asking about the telemeter function? Easy when you see lighting start the chronograph, when you hear the lighting stop it. Read the makers on the dial, 1,2,3,4 etc, and that will let you know how far away the lighting is. I am not sure if the dial is marked in miles or kilometers, but probably km.


----------



## ffeelliixx

Yes Obie, I believe that is kilometers. 

Oliver, to answer your other question, only the Mark II TruBlu has the exhibition case back. I have the regular Mark II, and it is a solid case back. The web site is in error.

-FLX


----------



## huioliver492ka

ffeelliixx said:


> Yes Obie, I believe that is kilometers.
> 
> Oliver, to answer your other question, only the Mark II TruBlu has the exhibition case back. I have the regular Mark II, and it is a solid case back. The web site is in error.
> 
> -FLX


Thanks, FLX and Warren. All my questions are answered now. I have been wearing the Anonimo and find that not only does it look like my Panerai, but it also sounds like one. I am happy with the purchase.


----------



## martinpulli

The original Mark II ltd. edt. was also a display back.

A telemetre chronograph was originally designed for use by officers in the WWI. The best use was trench warfare when the officer was trying to range 
artillary fire. The officer would use the chronograph to measure distance with time. The MarkII and most chronographs measure Km on their scale.
An officer would start timing as he saw the flash of a cannon muzzle. Upon hearing the report from the cannon the chronograph is stopped, giving range to the enemy artillary.

The use Obie says can be very helpful too. Marking distance with sight and sound. Starting the chrono when you see lightning and stopping when you hear thunder. Being a long time watch geek I have tried this on many occasions for fun and it is a very accurate measurement. Fun too, for a geek like me.


----------

